# SS 19.06.21 - Boccherini - Symphony in D minor, op. 12 no. 4



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Luigi Boccherini (1743 - 1805)*

Symphony in D minor, op. 12 no. 4 "La Casa del Diavolo"

I. Andante sostenuto - Allegro assai
II. Andantino con moto
III. Andante sostenuto - Allegro con moto

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

This week we'll go to the Classical era with Luigi Boccherini's Symphony in D minor, known as "La Casa del Diavolo" and based on material from Gluck's Don Juan ballet from 1761. This is no. 4 of Boccherini's op. 12 symphonies which were written in 1771. Eleven years younger than Haydn and 13 years older than Mozart, Boccherini's music fits well between the two as a comparison of each of their symphonies from the period of 1771 shows a depth and maturity not yet in Mozart but perhaps a bit behind Papa Haydn. The slow introduction opens both the first and third movements before some dramatic turns. I really like the Hogwood and Academy of Ancient Music version below but will also give a listen to the Leppard New Philharmonia disc


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I listened to both the Hogwood version and a performance through Youtube from the Amadeus Chamber Orchestra conducted by Yongho Choi and another from the Orchestra da Camera. Can't say I was impressed with the first two, but the Orchestra da Camera is very strong with its clear and sharp playing.

I found the slow introduction to the 1st movement a pedestrian affair although the rest of the movement had some fine lyricism and electricity. The 3rd movement left me feeling the same way. Concerning the 2nd movement andante, both Hogwood and Choi offer tedious renditions while the Orchestra da Camera is quicker, more incisive, and even delightful.

Performance features always matter, and the Orchestra da Camera will be the source I'll turn to if I want to listen to this work in the future.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Boccherini: Complete Symphonies, Vol. 3German Chamber Academy, Johannes Goritzki
I will spin this one later


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll listen to Banchini and Ensemble 415 here.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I will be going with Hogwood for this one


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

Rogerx said:


> Boccherini: Complete Symphonies, Vol. 3German Chamber Academy, Johannes Goritzki
> I will spin this one later


My choice also………….


----------



## Malx (Jun 18, 2017)

I gave Hogwood's recording a listen earlier today, not a Symphony that I know and on first listen not one that sticks out of the pack.
I'll try and get around to trying another recording if time permits (too much football watching going on at present).


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

Embarrassingly, not a work or set of works I am even remotely familiar with. Listened to the Hogwood on YouTube.

Perfectly pleasant music, worth hearing, but if we're making any comparison with Mozart or Haydn, I don't think we are looking at serious competition, nor competition with the likes of Michael Haydn or Kraus or Vanhal, but maybe the comparison is unfair. Glad to have heard it.....


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Rogerx said:


> Boccherini: Complete Symphonies, Vol. 3German Chamber Academy, Johannes Goritzki
> I will spin this one later


This is also the one I listened to ... but it is a Sunday Symphony for me this time.

I'm a little more appreciative of the work than most others here. Boccherini has character - maybe something that becomes a little more clear when you listen to several of the symphonies from the op. 12 series.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

I sometimes wonder why this composer is so popular, is it because of the famous minuet and some other works?



cougarjuno said:


> Eleven years younger than Haydn and 13 years older than Mozart, Boccherini's music fits well between the two as a comparison of each of their symphonies from the period of 1771 shows a depth and maturity not yet in Mozart but perhaps a bit behind Papa Haydn.


He has no relevance to Mozart whatsoever other than the fact they were contemporaries, compared to the Salzburg masters like A.C. Adlgasser, L. Gatti, G.V. Pasterwitz, or even German composers of other traditions like F.L. Gassmann (whose requiem is said to be related to Mozart's).


----------

